# Young people needed for television show about people moving abroad.



## charlotte-orourke

My names Charlotte and I work for a Television production company called IWC in London. We're currently developing a show about young people moving to Australia for good (maybe to get a full time job, buy a house - start a family!)or have moved already and would love to speak to people about their stories

We're looking for people who would be on television, but also would love to hear your personal stories even if you aren't interested in being on the show for research purposes.

Our criteria is;

-that you're originally from the UK
-that you're aged between 18-29 years old.
-That you’re looking to move or have just moved.

We'd love to meet any British people who would like to talk to us.

Any help you could give me would be fantastic!

Please email or leave a message and I'll get back to you.

Best wishes,

Charlotte


----------



## dundeeboi82

Hi,

Don't see an e-mail address - perhaps you could post some more details, including link to company website etc if there is one?


----------



## charlotte-orourke

Hi,

It wouldn't let me post one.

But please if any one is interested please email me at
[email removed by moderator - they can reply to this post first]


----------



## Giorgia

*hi*

please email me
I can't email you for some reason.


----------

